# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ζαλη οταν ξαπλωνω!!!

## aggelikoula89

παιδια καλησπερα αυτη την στιγμη δεν ξερω γιατι ααλα εχω ξαπλωσει και νιωθω ζαλαδα....ενα περιεργο συναισθημα βασικα που οταν κλεινω τ ματια μου με τρομαζει!!!!εχω περασει απο τ σταδιο των πανικων πλεον ειναι πολυ αγχωτικη.....σημερα ειχα μια δυσκολη ημερα απο το πρωι ετρεχα στην δουλεια να πληρωσω λογαριασμουσ κατηαρισα το σπιτι μαγειρεπσα ξαναπηγα για δουλεια.....τεσπα μην σας κουραζω ηθελα απλα ν τ μοιραστω καπου οποιος ειχε η εχει κατι παρομοιο ας μ στειλει!!!!καλο ωραδυ σε ολους!!!!

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> παιδια καλησπερα αυτη την στιγμη δεν ξερω γιατι ααλα εχω ξαπλωσει και νιωθω ζαλαδα....ενα περιεργο συναισθημα βασικα που οταν κλεινω τ ματια μου με τρομαζει!!!!εχω περασει απο τ σταδιο των πανικων πλεον ειναι πολυ αγχωτικη.....σημερα ειχα μια δυσκολη ημερα απο το πρωι ετρεχα στην δουλεια να πληρωσω λογαριασμουσ κατηαρισα το σπιτι μαγειρεπσα ξαναπηγα για δουλεια.....τεσπα μην σας κουραζω ηθελα απλα ν τ μοιραστω καπου οποιος ειχε η εχει κατι παρομοιο ας μ στειλει!!!!καλο ωραδυ σε ολους!!!!


aggelikoula89 ακριβως τα ιδια εχω και εγω...οχι καθε μερα,αλλα πολυ συχνα..οταν ειμαι ορθια ή βρισκομαι εν κινησει ειναι ολα καλα αλλα ετσι και ξαπλωσω τελειως εχω αισθηση οτι κουνιεμαι..ζαλιζομαι...κατα αβαινω ποσο σπαστικο ειναι *εγω κοιμαμαι με πολλα μαξιλαρια για να εχω το αισθημα οτι ειμαι ορθια !* ,ειναι απο το αγχος σε συνδυασμο με την υπερενταση (αφου εκανες ολα τα παραπανω οπως λες και κουραστηκες!!)Μην ανυσηχεις !!!  :Smile:  Εγω αυτο που λες το παθαινα και στα φυσιολογικα μου να φανταστεις,πριν ξεκινησει ολη αυτη η κατασταση με πανικους κλπ!

----------


## aggelikoula89

αγαπη σε νιωθω τ ιδια ακριβως μην φανταστεις και μενα μ πιανουν και στο ασχετο και ας εχω κοιμηθει και καλα!!!!τεσπα,ειμαι σ σταδιο πολυ καλο που τ ξεπερναω αλλα απο οτι καταλαβαινω μολις περιμενω περιοδο η κουραζομαι η ανχωνομαι μ πιανει!!!!μ ηρθε κ η εφορια 1200 αστα!!!!

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

> αγαπη σε νιωθω τ ιδια ακριβως μην φανταστεις και μενα μ πιανουν και στο ασχετο και ας εχω κοιμηθει και καλα!!!!τεσπα,ειμαι σ σταδιο πολυ καλο που τ ξεπερναω αλλα απο οτι καταλαβαινω μολις περιμενω περιοδο η κουραζομαι η ανχωνομαι μ πιανει!!!!μ ηρθε κ η εφορια 1200 αστα!!!!


ειναι ξεκαθαρα απο το αγχος και αν το συνηθισεις και καταλαβεις οτι δεν ειναι κατι κακο δεν θα του δινεις καν σημασια και θα φευγει απο το μονο του !! χαχαχα τι καθομαστε και το ψαχνουμε τοτε...αφου ηρθε η εφορια 1200 ευρω ο καθενας τα ιδια θα παθαινε!!! και χειροτερα!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Στράτος_84

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω εδω και επεσα τυχαια ψαχνοντας στο google για ζαλη-αγχος:Ρ υποφερω απ αυτο το πραγμα απ τα 20 σχεδον( ειμαι 27 τωρα), αλλα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια ειναι συνεχομενη κα συστηματικη η κατασταση. Εχω παρει αγχολυτικα και ακομα παιρνω αλλα δεν βλεπω αποτελεσμα. Αυτες τις μερες εχω τρομερη ζαλη και βαρυ κεφαλι, αναγκαστηκα να κανω για χιλιοστη φορα εξετασεις,οι οιποιες ηταν καθαρες. Ενας γιατρος που ειδικευεται σε ψυχοσωματικες εκδηλωσεις μου ειπε οτι ειναι απ τα πιο ανθεκτικα συμπτωματα αγχους το αισθημα ζαλης και αν σου κολλησει στο μυαλο δυσκολα να φυγει. Κι απ το λιγο που εξαψα εδω βλεπεω οτι υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος που υποφερει απ το συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα. Μιλαμε ειναι το κατι αλλο, δεν την παλευω με τπτ.

----------


## aggelikoula89

στρατο αστα ν πανε εγω ειμαι ετσι 2 χρονια δεν λεω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα απο καποτε αλλα ειναι στιγμεσ που νιωθ χαλια....ζαλαδα ασταθια βαρυ κεφαλι φοβος τα παντα....

----------


## spirakos

Καλησπερα ειμαι 22 ετων και εχω παρομοια συμπτωματα με αυτα που ανεφερες, δεν ξερω για εσας παντως εγω απο μονος μου εχω βρει πιο ειναι το προβλημα. Εχει σχεδον 2 χρονια δουλευα βραδυ, εχανα τον βραδινο υπνο καθε μερα με αποτελεσμα να γυρισει το βιολογικο μου ρολοι και να μην μπορω ευκολα να κοιμαμαι το βραδυ πλεον.. αυτο με την σειρα του χαλασε εναν μικρο αδενα που εχουμε πισω απο τον εγκεφαλο που παραγει μια απαραιτητη ουσια που λεγετε "μεταλανινη" αν θυμαμαι καλα για την αναπαυση του ανθρωπου, δηλαδη με λιγα λογια στην παρατεταμενη αυπνια και γενικα ελειψη του βραδινου υπνου ο αδενας παραγει λιγοτερη μεταλανινη με αποτελεσμα να πασχεις απο ζαλαδες, αγχος, φοβιες και αλλα πολλα..

----------


## chry

Παιδιά έχω και εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο... Κάποιες φορές όταν ξαπλώνω νιώθω ζάλη..σαν να πηγαίνω να χάσω τις αισθήσεις μου και πανικοβαλλομαι και μου κόβεται η ανάσα...όλα αυτα μέσα σε κλάσματα δευτερολεπτου...έχει νιωσει κάνεις κάτι παρόμοιο ;

----------

